# Font Hacks



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a photo (screenshot) of what the Kindle looks like with the font hack installed? I am debating installing the font hack, but have no idea if its worth it or what the difference even is from what I see now.  

Thanks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't have any photos, but I have screen shots of several of the available fonts at http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/font_screenshots/. I do not recall hearing of anyone who has tried the font hacks going back to the default "factory" font.


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks much! That helped tremendously.  Can you only install one font hack of your choosing or is there a way to switch between fonts directly from the Kindle if installing more then one?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can only use one font at a time. When you install a font, it overwrites the previously installed font.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can only have 1 font installed at a time. However, it's a very easy install. I just install each one until I find one I like. You don't have to uninstall when switching, just run the install for the next font.


----------



## kindlekillsipad (Feb 13, 2010)

If I install a new font how do I return to the font that came with the Kindle? Thanks in advance!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

The hack files come in a folder.  There is a file for each Kindle model (US, global, DX) and an uninstall file for each.  What I did was delete the files that I didn't need - I kept the install and uninstall file for my model.  You would place the uninstall file in root just as you do for the install file.  It reinstalls the original font.  You'd do this when there's an update, etc.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kindlekillsipad said:


> If I install a new font how do I return to the font that came with the Kindle? Thanks in advance!


There is an font-hack uninstall file for each device. You can get them in a ZIP file at http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/font_uninstall_2.3.zip for the 2.3 Kindle version hacks.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

If you can only put in one font at a time, does that mean you can't change the size of the font by using that Aa key on the Kindle; when you hack the font, does the background look lighter; I want to try this, but I'm scared; I kind of don't understand the directions, even the "simplest I can make them"; I have a Mac.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It works just like you're kindle currently does, just with a different font. When we say one at a time it means you can have the either Helvetica or Georgia (or whichever ones you choose) but can't have both at the same time. It didn't male the background lighter, but it did make the font darker and a little bigger. 

I can't help you with the mac directions, but I'm sure someone will pipe up. It's very easy though.  The hardest part is making sure you're downloading the correct file (dx, k2, k2i, dxi)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I DID IT!!! I now have the Helvetica 2 on my Kindle; I tried Georgia, but wasn't a fan; 
I really like it; I mostly followed the instruc's by KindleKay (hack instruc's as easy as I can get them)

A few questions for those of you who are tech savvy:
To preface this, I have a *Mac OS X* if that makes any difference.

When I tried to open the all hacks zip file, it became a zip.cbzg or something like that; I couldn't access the individual fonts as .bins, so I used "tedsan's" individual font .bins at the bottom of this page: http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/

How could I get the .zip file to open?

Now on my Kindle, where I used to have only 4 files, I have a whole bunch of extra "files", named things such as:
font.properties.orig (.new,.prerestored, etc)
netfront.ini.orig (.new, .orig, .restored, etc.)

Can I get rid of these?

I ran the uninstall after I tried the Georgia and Helvetica, then applied just the Helvetica, thinking some of those files would disappear, but they didn't.

If I ever have to send my Kindle in for any reason, can I just delete those files? Would I need to?

Does anyone know what the default font for the Kindle is called? I searched the boards a little but couldn't find an answer.

Thanks for any help you can provide; Kindleboards is amazing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, you can go ahead and delete those Extra files. Just so you know, you don't need to run the uninstall in between fonts, only when you want up go back to the default (which, I haven't a clue which one it is) 

I've sent a broken kindle back with the font & Screensaver hack installed with no issue. It won't void your warranty, so you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I DID IT!!! I now have the Helvetica 2 on my Kindle; I tried Georgia, but wasn't a fan;
> I really like it; I mostly followed the instruc's by KindleKay (hack instruc's as easy as I can get them)
> 
> A few questions for those of you who are tech savvy:
> To preface this, I have a *Mac OS X* if that makes any difference.


I have a Mac too - just installed the font hack a couple of nights ago. I downloaded the zip file to the desktop - then double clicked on it to open it.


----------

